# Metal Mallet Head



## NickWelford (28 Feb 2014)

I am in the market for a metal headed mallet, either steel or brass. I can easily turn a handle, but wondered if anyone can make a head at at reasonable price...... Needs to be roughly 50mm diameter, by about 50 mm deep, tapering slightly. bored out and threaded, or a centre hole through which I can put the handle. Any takers?

(Don't tell anyone here, but I'm dabbling in stone carving. I guess it would be useful for wood carving too though!)


----------



## flh801978 (28 Feb 2014)

I can do you either brass or steel
£10 for steel or £20 in brass plus postage


----------



## flh801978 (6 Mar 2014)

Here they are nick


----------



## twothumbs (6 Mar 2014)

Well. That looks pretty cool. Great.


----------



## NickWelford (6 Mar 2014)

They certainly do. Hope I can do them justice with decent handles. I'll post pics of them finished when I've done it.


----------



## marcros (6 Mar 2014)

What is the handle to be made from?


----------



## NickWelford (6 Mar 2014)

Not sure yet. Have to browse the wood pile. Might be boxwood. Got some oak lying around......... Or walnut.


----------



## marcros (6 Mar 2014)

a while ago, condeesteso (douglas) snapped a brass headed mallet with a wooden handle. May be worth looking for the thread, because I seem to recall it was a design error or wood choice error that was the cause. May be some lessons worth learning!


----------



## NickWelford (6 Mar 2014)

Thanks, Marcos, that's useful to know. Probably use the oak sapwood then.


----------

